# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  East Lothian BKA talk this Thursday (30/11/17)

## fatshark

Any readers from the *East Lothian BKA* here?

Are you expecting a talk this Thursday evening? Your website has no events listed beyond midsummer. 

Could someone PM me please? I'm the speaker and need to make travel plans if there's going to be an audience  :Wink: 

_Thank you_

----------


## gavin

... and indeed you need to make your plans if there's a meal on offer beforehand  :Smile: .  

You can find Deborah's phone number on www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk > About > Affliliated Beekeeping Associations and go for the large map

They really do exist: http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...-in-Bees/page2

----------


## gavin

Looks like the Admin of their Facebook page isn't aware of your impending visit.

https://www.facebook.com/EastLothianBeekeepers/

Here he is: https://www.facebook.com/bryden.mckinnie

----------


## fatshark

Thanks Gavin
I don't go South of the river (Forth) at that time of night without a very good reason.
Still haven't found time to work out that Facebook thing ... I always feel it's trying to steal my soul.
Cheers

PS SBA number is of previous secretary ... not Deborah ... just called!

----------


## fatshark

Please stop queuing in East Lothian ... it's not happening ... it will again, sometime next year  :Wink:

----------

